# Samsung BD-D6500 Blu-ray Player



## bigjbk (Jan 28, 2012)

The Samsung BD-D6500 Blue Ray player was a purchase that we bought through our business last year. 
We chose the player for the combination of features and for the price. We paid $169 for the player and Set up was a breeze. It's connections to our Apple Time capsule (WiFI) was easy to work with. The player obviously upgraded the standard DVD's and easily downloaded content from the broad variety of applications included (such as Netflix, hulu plus, Ect.) 
The blue ray experience has been a let down. Most of the BlueRay discs work great. Sound is superior and the picture is great, although much of the graphics look like CG. But the true problem is that the Star Wars Box Set does not work on the player. Samsung does not have an upgrade to handle the Starwars Set nor does Lucas films take any responsibility to correct the problem. For now I have to wait to enjoy the set for when Samsung creates a new upgrade to accommodate the technology that Lucas films used in the set.

Over all I give it out of 5 stars
5 for audio
4 for picture
4 for ease of use
5 for set up
5 for upscaling of DVD
3 for Blueray
Over all 4 of 5 stars.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your impressions! One of the biggest issues that blu-ray players have, disc compatibility. One of the things that I wish most is that they would make the java system (primary culprit for lack of disc loading) would just be taken out. It's novel to think about the features it adds, but it also is not that great in practice, IMO. The problem is every new, innovative disc that comes out players have a hard time playing it; requiring the companies to upgrade their firmware. As you have found out, this is not the fastest process for some companies...


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Did the August (or earlier) firmware(s) address the Star Wars problem?

I hate a few things about this player:

The touch-sensitive, back-lit buttons instead of real buttons. This really wouldn't be an issue for my if they had put an eject button on the remote. Many will probably like the aesthetics and think I'm nuts for not liking the touch surface.

Anynet+. I have a Samsung TV and even tough an Onkyo receiver is sitting in the middle, when I turn the player off (changing from BR to the HTPC, for instance), the TV changes it's HDMI input. If I want something changed, I want to do it myself. Haven't bothered seeing if Anynet+ can be disabled.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a different but similar issue with a new Samsung Bluray player a few months back. The Samsung remote would sometimes change the HDMI selection on my Denon AVR depending on angle. I also didn't care for Samsungs implementation of DLNA and Allshare. The remote issue frustrated my wife enough that she demanded I take it back and get a different make and model player.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

This problem is not just the C6500. A friend of mine has a C6900 and I've been helping him with his AV issues for twenty years. He told me that the movie "Red Tails" (the Tuskegee Airman story) wouldn't play on his Samsung. Sure enough, it was freezing mostly shortly before or after the movie started. I did get it to play correctly once. Since "Red Tails" came out of LucasFilm which of course made the Star Wars box set, I'm suspecting its a way that they are mastering their Blu Rays. Hopefully Samsung will fix the problem soon since I suspect a lot of people own Star Wars on Blu Ray.


----------

